# Terry Tate: Office Linebacker



## Cthulhu (Jun 12, 2003)

You have to register to watch all the clips, but it's well worth it.  Funny, funny, funny.

Terry Tate 

Cthulhu


----------



## tarabos (Jun 12, 2003)

oh man.....that's hilarious...thanks for the link...

:rofl:


----------

